# Tough Mudder



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

So this time tomorrow I will be lining up to take part in tough mudder.
It's a 19km long course with military style obstacles, which include swimming under barbed wire through iced water, being electrocuted and navigating through a maze of burning hay.

I'm a little nervous that my fitness prep hasn't been intense enough. It was all going really well until I developed shin splints and had to tone my training down a lot.

Luckily the other guys on my team aren't too ultra fit, So I don't think I'll get left behind.

Melbourne

You can find an overview of the obstacles etc here.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

So I guess you're a pretty tough mudder fudder, eh?


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

There's only one way to find out!


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

That looks insane, in all seriousness. I would probably make it from the starting line, back to the parking lot where I drive my car to an ice cream parlor and attempt to eat my failure.


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder how sensible an idea it was to sign up haha


----------



## Bevo (Mar 29, 2012)

Just go to have fun with your mates, it for good times not for a world cup!
Get a goofy outfit to wear and who cares!!

Most important get some pictures!


----------



## flint757 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's not something people are usually overly serious about. Those events are about getting healthy and having a kick ass time while hopefully finishing


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

We have flouro yellow tutus and singlets to wear! 
I have a gopro cam that I will record the obstacles with. 
It'll all go to youtube


----------



## Harry (Mar 30, 2012)

Heh, I read about this when the 2012 event was first announced, but I knew even if I had started training from then, I wouldn't have been able to hack the cardio aspect of it, so decided against it, as fun as looks though.
I've got the strength part down, but it's not all that helpful when you're gassed out 1/4 of the way through the course 
Anyway dude, good luck to you and your crew tomorrow!


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 30, 2012)

Pictures look like it's pretty bad-ass.
Have fun. 

Shreck looks pretty happy behind that girl.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys! I'll jump online tomorrow and let you know how it all went. 



If I'm alive


----------



## theo (Mar 31, 2012)

Im alive. Holy shi that was intense, If I hadn't been training as hard as I was then I would have stood no chance. My teammates and I finished in two hours and 45 minutes. However it would have been quite a lot faster if there hadn't been a lot of congestion leading up to some of the challenges. 

GREAT experience, I highly recommend it to anyone who has the chance.
Videos will be on youtube in a few days time, I just need to edit out the running and other boring parts.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 31, 2012)

theo said:


> Im alive. Holy shi that was intense, If I hadn't been training as hard as I was then I would have stood no chance. My teammates and I finished in two hours and 45 minutes. However it would have been quite a lot faster if there hadn't been a lot of congestion leading up to some of the challenges.
> 
> GREAT experience, I highly recommend it to anyone who has the chance.
> Videos will be on youtube in a few days time, I just need to edit out the running and other boring parts.



Be sure to post a link when you load them. I'm curious about it, but I need to get into shape first.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 31, 2012)

come may 6th i will also be participating. can't freaking wait


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2012)

The main thing you need is cardio endurance, just run a lot and you'll be fine. Upper body strength really helps too


----------



## Bevo (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad you had a great time, I see some couch surfers do this and have to take a week off work to recover!

Looking forward to the vids!


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll need a few days before I'm back at karate, fell into a couple of hidden ditches (obscured by muddy water and longish grass) and strained my ankle. Otherwise I'm feeling a lot better than I thought I would be


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 1, 2012)

theo said:


> The main thing you need is cardio endurance, just run a lot and you'll be fine. Upper body strength really helps too



right now im running like a salesman being chased by a farmer (cuz of what i did to his daughter ) hope its enough.. but im just too freaking excited right now


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2012)

What kind of distances are you doing? and are you on slopes?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 2, 2012)

theo said:


> What kind of distances are you doing? and are you on slopes?



TM New England is 10 miles long and either 29 or 30 obstacles.. its on a ski slope , and in fact the second obstacle is running straight up a very steep portion (its running up one of the expert slops so im told). so im running any hill i can find and doing weighted calf raises til the sun comes up


----------



## theo (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice one, keep up the good work


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's the first in the 5 part video footage I took of the day, My memory card racked up 7Gb of data! (that's only filming the challenges too!)
Watch it in high quality and fullscreen for the best results


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 3, 2012)

theo said:


> Here's the first in the 5 part video footage I took of the day, My memory card racked up 7Gb of data! (that's only filming the challenges too!)
> Watch it in high quality and fullscreen for the best results



Loving the team uniform


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks! there was going to be wings too, but we kinda ran outta time, it was a last minute effort.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 3, 2012)

theo said:


> Thanks! there was going to be wings too, but we kinda ran outta time, it was a last minute effort.


You've inspired me to bring out the fr00t in every race.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 3, 2012)

theo said:


> Thanks! there was going to be wings too, but we kinda ran outta time, it was a last minute effort.



What were those long curvy things at like 3:38


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2012)

The world needs more fr00t!
Hoping to get the second installment finished tomorrow


----------



## theo (Apr 5, 2012)

Not really happy with this one.. AND I forgot to mute the video audio, I'll fix it up and reupload it in a while.


----------



## theo (Apr 6, 2012)

And here's the fixed version, some of you might know the song. If not, check out c2aye's work!
Be sure to watch in high quality


----------



## Bevo (Apr 6, 2012)

That looks like fun!
I thought that TuTu would get caught in the barb wire LOL!!


----------



## theo (Apr 6, 2012)

We managed not to 
we ditched them after the challenge where we crawled through the mud under the barbed wire. they weighed a ridiculous amount because of all the mud.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 3! (this includes the electroshock therapy challenge)



Sorry for the huge delay, Just didn't have the chance to upload it until today. Hope everyone likes it!
And yes, the electrocution part sucked badly..


----------



## theo (Apr 30, 2012)

BUMP! 
Just registered to do this again in Sydney in september!
Any costume suggestions guys?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind signing up, but probably won't be fit enough in time..

And costume - GLAM METAL.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 30, 2012)

KISS?


----------



## theo (Apr 30, 2012)

^ I'm liking these ideas!

Unfortunately we have too many members to do kiss, unless someone drops out


----------

